# exploratory lap with resection of duodenal diverticulm



## renee.lyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Adhesiolysis was done for approx 10 minutes and adequate exposure was obtained with retractors. The lesser sac was entered by dividing the gastrocolic omentum. Once in the lesser sac, the duodenum factors identified. Ligament of Treitz was identified and was found to have a large diverticulum right at the fourth portion of Treitz, which was marked with India ink preoperatively. The first, second, adn third portion of duodenum was left intact. The mesenteric was taken down from that area. Once the diverticulum was completly freed using Harmonic scalpel, there was no evidence of active bleeding. Blue stapler was fired across the base of the diverticulum. Diverticulum was resected and mesenteric defect was closed. 
Open cholecystectomy done in typical fasion. Gallbladder removed.

I think 47600 is for open cholecystectomy and I am confused about the 1st part of procedure. I came up with 44110 but not sure because. Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------

